# Tracing an old pony. Help?



## KellyJoArnold (7 September 2012)

Hiya, I'm looking to find information on my old pony, I sold him in 2009, have lost all sort of understanding as to where he is, He will be 18 now, and so i want to make sure he is okay, I know he had a BSJA and a BHS passport? under the name of 'rebel cause' or 'rebel' or 'rebel cause II' 

How would i find out his current owners, i found an advert saying he was for sale on preloved a while ago, and the owners wouldnt contact me back!! 

The advert has since been taken down, and i have lost the sellers info!! 


Any tips? or help? 




(Here he is, if anyone recognises him!!) 







His name is 'rebel cause II' but there are many abbreviations, i just called him rebel! 14.1hh connemara type gelding, he was fairly strong, and was known to run off with a rider when he felt he could take the P**S! But he was beautiful and i loved him to pieces, my parents sold him and it broke my heart.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (8 October 2012)

Bump...


----------



## PeterNatt (9 October 2012)

Is the horse micro-chipped or freezemarked?


----------



## Flicker51 (9 October 2012)

what area was he last in ? - may help to repost with general whereabouts ?
hope you find him


----------



## KellyJoArnold (9 October 2012)

No freezemark, I believe he may be microchipped, but I don't know to find out! 

I'm in Dorset, and there was an advert selling him who were in Devon, but advert has now gone and the advertisers never replied to my texts! 

Someone must recognise him? Maybe? X


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 November 2012)

BUMP.


----------



## Sarah Howell (6 February 2015)

Hey, 
I don't Want to get your hopes up but this is all exactly the same information, I think My Rebel is Your Rebel?! everything you have said is the same its uncanny. Please email me at Sarahjanehowell1996@gmail.com. i would love to speak to you!


----------



## Princess16 (6 February 2015)

Sarah Howell said:



			Hey, 
I don't Want to get your hopes up but this is all exactly the same information, I think My Rebel is Your Rebel?! everything you have said is the same its uncanny. Please email me at Sarahjanehowell1996@gmail.com. i would love to speak to you! 

Click to expand...

Ooh please let us know the outcome !


----------



## Jnhuk (8 February 2015)

Doesn't look like the OP has been on here for a few years so best of luck in tracking them down.


----------



## cally6008 (12 February 2015)

Found the OP and told them about the reply 
Fingers crossed


----------



## FionaM12 (12 February 2015)

cally6008 said:



			Found the OP and told them about the reply 
Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Well done! If you hear any more perhaps you could tell us the outcome please?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (12 February 2015)

I found who I believe to be the old owner on facebook, too. It was about a week ago now and I haven't heard anything from her.


----------



## JamOnToast (9 January 2016)

Hi!! I am KellyJoArnold.. gosh, i just had a thought to look at this threead, cant believe i posted this 4 years ago! and the replies are from 2015.. I have tried to email Sarah Howell, but i havent had a reply. If anybody knows a way of contacting her that would be wonderful? I would love to know if this is the same rebel and how he is doing, as he would be in his early 20's now! thankyou! Kelly. x


----------

